# 2001 Toyota Yaris EV



## karlos (Jun 30, 2008)

TedCrilley said:


> I'm looking to convert my manual transmission Toyota Yaris to electric and I'm looking for suggestions on the best type of components to use.


Welcome to DIY EC! 

Have you searched EV Elbum for similar Yaris conversions? Apart from the help here it's a good place to start to learn what you need.


----------



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi and welcome.

Take a look at Shaun Williams website at "electric-echo.com" for pretty much all you need to know. Doesn't look like you will be able to afford lithiums on your budget so 50 miles will be a BIG stretch with lead. If you could recharge at either end (25mile each way?) you might make it OK with lead. You will need to be a bit creative or lucky with the motor/controller as well. A lot of guys have success with old forklift motors and you should find all you need to know on the forum.

My ideal spec for an echo would be AC50/HPEV motor controller package, 125v lifepo pack. TS 130AH cells might just bring you in at highway speeds (with a small margin) but 160AH would be better (20kwhr). I haven't plugged it into the EVcalculator but I am guestimating at 250wh/mile at 60mph (I wouldn't want to ruin your fun working it out).

I already blew the budget at just the motor so you have a bit of researching to WRT to component selection to do yet.... Let the "scope creep" begin and have fun!


----------

